# Mounting offroad lights on jon boat



## Dybber (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi all. Seems like I'm just like many on here that have been lurking in the backgound amazed and the ideas and craftsmanship of many of you. These conversion are simply amazing.
I recently sold a 14' semi v Wards Seaking because my two young boys didn't feel comfortable in it with it rocking back and forth. I picked up a 1448 Fishers jon boat that suits us much better. I'm fortunate that I have a 10 acre private lake chock full of big bass and 2-3 lb bluegills. Because I mainly fish there my boat doesn't leave the water so I haven't done much as far as conversions because it sits out in the rain and stuff and because of that I kind of like it to be simple.
Now I'm ready to start hitting the White River here in Indianapolis and I have a pair of offroad lights I'd like to mount to the front. I know it's illegal to run with them on and I plan to only use them when getting back on the trailer or if I get hung up around the bank. I'm just not sure how I should mount them. Apparently my pics are too big to be uploaded so I'll have to try when I get home. The lights are the small round ones from Harbor Freight. 
I'm not sure if I want them mounted on the top or on the front. Also, the trolling motor on the front will be taken off. Anyone have any pics of theirs?

Any help would be appreciated.

Happy fishing!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 10, 2011)

I use mine when setting out the decoys. Their 55 watts each and wired to the battery with a switch and fused.


----------



## Dybber (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for your reply lckstckn2smknbrls. I'm thinking mounting mine like you have there. The rail around the top of my boat is rounded but I would assume they would be stable enough mounted with the included brackets and screws. 

Do you find a big draw on your batter with those lights? I only have 1 deep cycle battery for my trolling motor so I was thinking about getting a lawn mower battery dedicated to the lights.


----------



## Wallijig (Aug 10, 2011)

Infront of my boat I installed a Johnny Ray mount. I got the GoLight mounted it to removable piece of Johnny Ray mount installed pigtail cord with lighter plug. That way I can remove it, roll it up in towel, store it in small duffle bag, when not using it so it does not get in the way or in bunged up during day. Makes it nice when cruising on lake can use remote to look around or shie up & down as front of boat lifts while planing out. They are brighter then any vehicles head lights.
Johnny Ray mount:





GoLight Spot light:





They do make one for front of boat that has nav lights on it with light & mounts in power port.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 10, 2011)

Dybber said:


> Thanks for your reply lckstckn2smknbrls. I'm thinking mounting mine like you have there. The rail around the top of my boat is rounded but I would assume they would be stable enough mounted with the included brackets and screws.
> 
> Do you find a big draw on your batter with those lights? I only have 1 deep cycle battery for my trolling motor so I was thinking about getting a lawn mower battery dedicated to the lights.


I have the battery to run the navigation lights and the head lights and I only use them first thing in the morning.


----------



## Dybber (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Wallijig, I'll have to look into that. I like the removeable feature since I won't spend as much time on the river as I do on the lake where I don't need the lights.


----------



## Wallijig (Aug 10, 2011)

Dybber said:


> Thanks Wallijig, I'll have to look into that. I like the removeable feature since I won't spend as much time on the river as I do on the lake where I don't need the lights.



I have another base on quad for driving at nite. I use for ice fishing. 
Also have yet another base with magnet with felt on bottom for using it on truck.


----------



## DanMC (Aug 19, 2011)

If you want minimum amp draw you may want to consider VisionX LED. You can get them in wide beam or spot.We have one on our boat that is 60* wide,21 W or light output equivalent to a 200 W halogen :wink: ...but they are not cheap...$ 200.00+ :shock: In the picture you can see ours on the bow, we also have nav light that are removable (not in picture)...LED as well but cheaper ...
Dan
P.S. VisionX you can buy them at Cabellas or even Bass Pro Shopps :idea:


----------



## Dybber (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks DanMC. I love LED. The offroad lights I got aren't the ones I wanted but they were free, which fits the bidget right now. I'm wanting to also put red LED rope lights on the interior of the boat because I do a lot of night fishing. I'd like to get all LEDs at some point.

I agree, LEDs are the way to go!


----------

